# Am I really that wrong



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

I went to one of LYS and got to talking with 81 yr. old owner. I told her how I knit (which is knitting in the back loop and purl in the front) She informed me that was totally wrong and that I will get a cross stitch two rows up and that I should purl in the back instead. Made mistake of saying that's how I've done it since a little girl and I'm to old to change...well another lecture was in store for me. I did try knitting thru the front on a preemie hat I'm doing and I'll continue but I don't like it and it really slows me down.


----------



## Amaranth (Jan 2, 2012)

I think you should knit as you learned and as you're comfortable. After all knitting is supposed to be enjoyed and there are no knitting police.

I'm sure your projects are just beautiful!


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

cdanzinger said:


> I went to one of LYS and got to talking with 81 yr. old owner. I told her how I knit (which is knitting in the back loop and purl in the front) She informed me that was totally wrong and that I will get a cross stitch two rows up and that I should purl in the back instead. Made mistake of saying that's how I've done it since a little girl and I'm to old to change...well another lecture was in store for me. I did try knitting thru the front on a preemie hat I'm doing and I'll continue but I don't like it and it really slows me down.


Do what you have been doing----if you have been knitting a long time and it works why change? I just ignore folks like that. :thumbup:


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I would continue doing it your way.
I think we all have our own technique. Some wrap yarn from the top, others from the bottom. Who cares as long as we have a knitted item and no holes.
I don't think there are knitting police, so just sit back and knit away.
Hugs, Linda


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I knit that way when I'm working flat--I do knit in the front when working in the round, but for flat knitting, that's the way my stitches "sit." If the results look right, who's to say?


----------



## Bobcat (Nov 6, 2011)

I've always heard that there is no wrong way to knit. I just starting knitting the way you described after seeing it on TV. It has made me knit and purl faster and my projects are still beautiful, at least to me. Lol
i was told that type of knitting is called combination knitting, but I may be wrong. Plus the rows are more even when I do garter stitch.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I used to knit that way, but I came across a pattern I loved and in the pattern I had to knit into the back loop in certain spots, and I couldn't get it to work right, that's when I found out in those patterns you have to knit into the front unless told otherwise. 
So unless you have a pattern like that, don't worry about it and just keep knitting the way you like.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm a lefty and thats exactly how I learned too. As a LYS Owner she should NOT have degraded you that way; personally I'd boycott the store.Knit however you're truly comfortable and enjoy each row even with a cross stitch!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

No, you are not 'that wrong'. Your LYS owner is the one who's too old to change her ways or be open-minded enough to admit that there's more than one way to do a thing. It's only recently - with Internet, knitting cruises, and the proliferation of such things as knitting classes, face-to-face knitting groups, and the added mobility of people that more different ways of doing things are being seen/learned about than in previous times.

My grandmother knew but one way to cast-on, cast-off, knit, and purl. She threw a fit when she caught me (being too lazy to turn the work) knitting backwards instead of purling! She also had never used a knitting pattern; had but three pairs of knitting needles; knew nothing of cables, slip-stitch work, fair isle, intarsia, ... the list goes on! I found someone from another country who taught me another cast-on. I discovered written patterns; a stitch dictionary; and needles and yarns she couldn't even have dreamt of! Then along came the Internet. Now, it's easier than ever to 'cross-polinate' the knitter's bag of tricks/techniques!

So, if your method of forming a knitted fabric pleases *you*, keep doing it that way and just nod and ignore the well-meaning advice of others. If they butt in unasked ... be as polite or impolite as you wish. Buttinskys get what they deserve! It's _your_ knitting and no one else's business how you do it! )


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

cdanzinger said:


> I went to one of LYS and got to talking with 81 yr. old owner. I told her how I knit (which is knitting in the back loop and purl in the front) She informed me that was totally wrong and that I will get a cross stitch two rows up and that I should purl in the back instead. Made mistake of saying that's how I've done it since a little girl and I'm to old to change...well another lecture was in store for me. I did try knitting thru the front on a preemie hat I'm doing and I'll continue but I don't like it and it really slows me down.


why would you listen to someone who is obviously incorrect in her suppositions if you have been knitting this way (the way many of us, including me, have knit quite successfully for many years). Just continue in your method and enjoy your hobby...you do not need the knitting police to approve your method.


----------



## yo k2tog in CA (Dec 18, 2011)

I taught my 15 year old daughter to knit, but she wraps her yarn around the needle different from the way I taught her. I don't correct her, but she knows she does it different. She is comfortable with her method of creating and she enjoys knitting. I sure don't want to interfere with her love for knitting.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No, you are not 'that wrong'. Your LYS owner is the one who's too old to change her ways or be open-minded enough to admit that there's more than one way to do a thing. It's only recently - with Internet, knitting cruises, and the proliferation of such things as knitting classes, face-to-face knitting groups, and the added mobility of people that more different ways of doing things are being seen/learned about than in previous times.
> 
> My grandmother knew but one way to cast-on, cast-off, knit, and purl. She threw a fit when she caught me (being too lazy to turn the work) knitting backwards instead of purling! She also had never used a knitting pattern; had but three pairs of knitting needles; knew nothing of cables, slip-stitch work, fair isle, intarsia, ... the list goes on! I found someone from another country who taught me another cast-on. I discovered written patterns; a stitch dictionary; and needles and yarns she couldn't even have dreamt of! Then along came the Internet. Now, it's easier than ever to 'cross-polinate' the knitter's bag of tricks/techniques!
> 
> So, if your method of forming a knitted fabric pleases *you*, keep doing it that way and just nod and ignore the well-meaning advice of others. If they butt in unasked ... be as polite or impolite as you wish. Buttinskys get what they deserve! It's _your_ knitting and no one else's business how you do it! )


You're always going to run into nosy busybodies who are set in their ways. Don't let her upset you. Do it your way. She doesn't live in your house. It's none of her business anyway. Can't believe that an LYS owner who's supposed to care about good customer relations would treat you like that. Every style of knitting is different, but the finished work all looks the same.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Thank you all, I really was intimidated by her comment.. The God Mother of knitting (Jessica Jean) has spoken and that's a confirmation right there. Kaye your right,,, I just discovered from a pattern I'm doing right now that it tells me to knit in the back and I thought I'm going to have to knit in the front then for this...Sorellena, I knit in back for in the round as well.. will have to try to see what it looks like by doing the front.. I won't be going there again but after the end of the month she will be the only knit store on the west side of Phx. UGH...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> ... Every style of knitting is different, but *the finished work all looks the same*.


That's not entirely true. My sister had forgotten how to knit, and when she started up again, she was having trouble but didn't know what was happening. I studied her nascent shawl; it's top-down, so not so much to frog. Every stitch on every row was twisted, and that was naturally pulling the fabric in a lot as well as forming tight-feeling vertical columns. I handed it back to her and told her to show me how she did knit, purl, and yo. She wrapped them all the opposite way around the needle from 'normal'. That _could_ have been OK, except that on the return row, she worked them in such a way as to end up with each stitch twisted! Her lacy yarn-overs were all twisted closed! No lace effect to be seen! So, we had a quick lesson in which direction to wrap the needle or which 'leg' of the stitch to work; she had to change one or the other to get the finished fabric she wanted. She opted to change her wrapping; her shawl was well underway before I left, even if she finds it slower.

Then there was the way my grandmother taught both my mother and me to knit. She had us scooping up the yarn on the purl stitch (thus wrapping it opposite from 'normal') and then knitting into the front 'leg' of it on the next row (twisting the stitch). This is a valid way to knit a very sturdy stockinette stitch fabric; every other row is made up of twisted stitches. She needed that sturdy fabric when she was knitting warm sweaters for her Depression Era babies. She had no inkling of lace knitting.
Fast forward a few decades. Grandmother's dead and I know of no one who knits; at that time, my mother claimed not to know how. So, I pick up a book for knitting 99 small squares, two of each of 49 pattern stitches and one to monogram. I thought it couldn't be very hard. I learned to read the abbreviated stitch patterns. I set about knitting the squares. For the most part, they were actual squares, but they never quite looked 'right'. There was something different about mine; I could see the stitches clearly in the pattern book, and mine did not look exactly the same! As the pattern stitches increased in difficulity, mine looked less and less like the photos. 
Three years later I lay my hands on my first stitch dictionary, and it has clear diagrams of what the needles and yarn are supposed to be doing at each stage of each stitch. Oops! My purl stitches were wrapped 'wrong' and that alone was royally screwing up the look of my fabric! I set about relearning to purl; it is still slower, but my pattern stitches are much, much nicer!

How's my mother fit in all this? Sometime after I'd left the nest, she switched from crochet to knitting. I knew that, but I didn't know she'd bought the same pattern book as I had. I never saw that many-stitch-patterns blanket until a few months before her death. She had almost finished it before abandoning it to a bag in a box back behind whatever. I looked at it and wondered what was going on. All her stitch patterns were ... funny looking. Then I saw that every other row was twisted; just as I'd been doing years before. But there was a difference. My squares had been distorted; hers weren't. They _looked_ different, and they were different, but they worked while mine didn't. Why? She knit loosey-goosey; I knit very tightly (think: death grip on the metal-so-they-can't-break needles, yarn squeeking as it's forced to move on the needles, stitches so tight it was hard to get a second needle tip into the stitch to work it!) I never witnessed her in the act of knitting, but I could see that with the same needles and yarn as I, she got much larger squares than I, and hers weren't so stiff as to be able to stand alone. Her fabric had hand; mine was knitted cardboard!

All this to show that *not all finished work looks the same*. This is why one knitter can't usually pick up and work on another's knitting; it usually won't look the same! I finished her blanket by filling in the gaps with swathes of variegated garter stitch; I could not match her texture.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

cdanzinger said:


> I went to one of LYS and got to talking with 81 yr. old owner. I told her how I knit (which is knitting in the back loop and purl in the front) She informed me that was totally wrong ..."
> 
> I'd say she just full of herself.


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

This is a most interesting thread. I have so enjoyed everyone's stitch stories. My first and mis-learned purling technique, which sounds something like Jessica Jean's grandmother's, was so difficult that it caused me to lay down my needles and give up before I even got a good start at learning to knit, way back around 1970. Watching You Tube last winter, I discovered I had been wrapping the yarn the wrong way on purl, and if I wrapped it the way the video showed, a purl stitch was not so tight and was actually do-able. Just this past weekend, though, I watched another tutorial video and learned that the needle is actually supposed to be inserted into the back of the stitch for purling. Whoa! I'm still doing it wrong because I insert the needle into the front of the stitch when purling is called for, but it seems to work. Am I "knitting backwards" instead of actually purling?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

It is what works for you and not for others.


----------



## plcox22 (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh no....I purl in the front of the stitch too, never thought anything about it! Think I'll watch some videos. Have watched many recently trying to switch from English to Continental. Knitting is going ok but HATE purling that way! I can still knit faster "throwing" and seem to enjoy it more so think I am sticking to that method. I do like knowing the other way and will sometimes switch back and forth...my stitches look the same.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I always purled into the front. But for me, learning new tricks of the trade is always exciting and keeps my interest high. I have learned so much from other people's stories on KP and it opens your mind to other possibilities. I think this is what makes us better knitters. 

I will note this topic comes up with some regularity here as, unfortunately, there are too many folks with ego problems out there. The most important thing about this experience, at least for me, is what it teaches you about yourself. Why would we let someone intimidate us like that. Why don't we listen to that person and know they are trying to disempower us. Why not simply look at them as the rigid, narrow person they are. And lastly, I think it fair to say that learning open-mindedness in knitting is learning a practice to carry into all parts of our lives.


----------



## Farrelly (Dec 12, 2011)

I knit in the back and purl in the front. It is much easier on my hands for me. My friend who is a knitting teacher said that I am twisting the stitches. I notice it is a bit thicker than when I knit the conventional way. she also pointed out that there are different ways to wrap the yarn around the needle and that changes it too. In the end we concluded that it was not wrong as long as I was consistant. So maybe you are just unconventional. I think it is fine as long as it works! I have compassion for the people who think there is one "right" way to do things. That is their limitation not yours.


----------



## Farrelly (Dec 12, 2011)

I was taught English but taught myself via youtube continental. I can knit really fast that way by purling in the front and kniting in the back, never having to manipulate my needle into an awkward position. It just makes the fabric a bit thicker. Continental is much faster for me.


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah, Cdanzinger, don't let that lys lady get your goat. Do what works for you, and enjoy it. Knitting is a hobby, and hobbies are supposed to be fun. When I see somebody acting like that, it just reminds me to not become a bossy old know-it-all in my old age.


----------



## suebuddah (Aug 26, 2011)

Amaranth said:


> I think you should knit as you learned and as you're comfortable. After all knitting is supposed to be enjoyed and there are no knitting police.
> 
> I'm sure your projects are just beautiful!


I agree with you Amaranth totaly, it is up to you how you knit and as long as your projects turn out as you like, then it doesn't matter how you did it xx


----------



## fiddlerbird555 (Apr 6, 2011)

If she didn't examine your result, she has no reason to call you wrong. Ultimately, knitting is about putting one loop through the other. Some ways that you do this will twist the loop, which is a bit less stretchy, but depending on the item can be perfectly acceptable. You can put your needle through the front or back of the loop, Left-to-right or right-to-left, and wrap the yarn clockwise or counterclockwise. Half of these combinations will give exactly the same stitch, and half will twist it. Quite a few people never figure this out, and will only consider the single way they learned to be "right".


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

It looks like I have been doing the purl st the wrong way as well for over 50 years, I am not changing now. My technique suits me and looks good and if it suits you and you are happy with the outcome, don't worry about it and continue to do what suits you.


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

I knit that way. I was taught by a friend in Girlscouts and she had been taught by her grandmother, who was taught by HER Norwegian grandmother. I thought I'd stand out when I went to my first knitting guild gathering, but someone just said "OH, you knit different. It seems to be faster, though." and that was all that was said. I looked around the room, and there were all manner of left handed vs right handed throws vs. slips, and I realized that not everybody is the same knitter.


----------



## leighanne1968 (Apr 10, 2011)

I say if your projects stay as one solid piece and manage not to unravel, you did something right! Knit away! This is Burger King! Have it your way! Rather do it your way! LOL!


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I think I do exactly as you do. It does not twist the stitches and works very well. You could see the twist if it existed. Just do what you know works for you!


----------



## cezaragoza (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow! What you're describing is how I learned also... learned from a friend who is left handed (about 10 years ago)-

Then in November 2010, I visited my step sister in New Mexico. She saw my technique and said - Oh - that's interesting... and showed me how she knits - then she showed me where the "legs" of the stitch end up - or where the differences are - but she did not tell me I was "totally" wrong. Sounds like you ran into a "My Way or the Highway" kind of person - they come in old, not so old, 5 year olds... they're out there. As others have said before - do what makes you comfortable - FIDO (Eff It Drive On) -The Eff is Forget  Or in your case FIKO



cdanzinger said:


> I went to one of LYS and got to talking with 81 yr. old owner. I told her how I knit (which is knitting in the back loop and purl in the front) She informed me that was totally wrong and that I will get a cross stitch two rows up and that I should purl in the back instead. Made mistake of saying that's how I've done it since a little girl and I'm to old to change...well another lecture was in store for me. I did try knitting thru the front on a preemie hat I'm doing and I'll continue but I don't like it and it really slows me down.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

If it ain't broke don't fix it, lol.

I was utubing knitting styles one day and didn't find anyone who did exactly what I do.....


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

I learned to knit as you do, years ago, and I say "carry on" despite what the LYS owner said. My knitting comes out fine (on straights at least) and I'm sure yours does too. Take heart!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I would say if the results turn out like you expect, then what you are doing is fine. I must confess that I am surprised how many different ways there are to knit. Makes me curious to experiment a little. Who knows? Maybe there is a way that is better than my current way. The main thing is to enjoy what you are doing.


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

Do what works for you!! If a pattern doesn't work out using your method either scrap it or try another way but are you wrong?? Nope ..not in the least! I crochet differently than most people...my Aunt who was a gorgeous crocheter used to enjoy watching me use a crochet hook , she said that is the most unique way of doing it , yet the stitches come out perfect!! No harm in being different....you are just UNIQUE!!

Keep knitting your way and enjoy every second of it!!


----------



## nuclearfinz (Feb 23, 2011)

I learned to knit from a magazine. I cant hold the needle like a lot of people. I have a friend who holds the needle between her arm and body and knits that way. It donst matter. We knit because we enjoy it and it pleases us. Dont let someone else ruin that for you. Knitting isnt fun if it is a chore.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

cdanzinger said:


> I went to one of LYS and got to talking with 81 yr. old owner. I told her how I knit (which is knitting in the back loop and purl in the front) She informed me that was totally wrong and that I will get a cross stitch two rows up and that I should purl in the back instead. Made mistake of saying that's how I've done it since a little girl and I'm to old to change...well another lecture was in store for me. I did try knitting thru the front on a preemie hat I'm doing and I'll continue but I don't like it and it really slows me down.


I know exactly how you feel!!!! although i did not get a 'lecture' but was told about the twisted stitches that occure while knitting through the back (which i have done since a child) & someone here helped me out, it did take me awhile to get the 'new' stitching right (knitting thru the front) & was frustrating me for awhile (still it sometimes) but the smoother look is worth it, its subtle, but i did notice, so i have been practicing on smaller projects, like hats, & am actually doing some dishclothes where the stitches really show up, 
i wish you well, keep on trying, i am and am glad of it
Blessings to you


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Until I joined KP I thought the way I knitted was the only way! The way my Mam taught me. Wow have I learned alot  

I believe I knit continental mostly with a bit of my own ideas mixed in. I found out that I knit differently from my MIL and we both had fun watching how the other knitted. Neither of us changed our styles. 

What works for one does not always work for another.


----------



## LHeilmom (Apr 25, 2011)

My aunt, who was left-handed, taught me, a righty, to knit and I do the same thing as you. It's reassuring to hear that I'm not the only one out there! It does pose problems when a pattern calls for "knitting behind," but other than that, I'm pretty happy with my outcomes.


----------



## Gertie (Jan 3, 2012)

I think you should knit how ever is comfortable for you. I have been practicing continental but my hands cramp and I have to switch back to throwing. I don't think anyway is wrong as long as you love to knit and it is an enjoyment to you. Keep on knitting!!!


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

OMG my head hurts from reading about knitting the wrong way. I taught myself. I've never seen anyone in a video purl the way I do. I know that I knit continental, but i think my purl stitch is from another planet-maybe Mars


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

Knitting into the back of a stitch produces a nice look, particularly in ribbing, but as other posters have said it can interfere with a pattern that calls for KB. If you knit into the back, then purling into the back will undo the twist and result in regular stocking stitch.

Not sure what the idea about purling being done in the back is all about. Any instructions I've seen, a purl is in the front of the stitch.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

A teacher should change the delivery of a lesson to fit the learner. NOT the other way around.

People like that just burn my biscuits!


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

I would keep on knitting the way I learned (unless it was an improvement or easier). Sometimes we must just humour the 'elderly' folks and just agree that their way is right (too). I am on a 'senior' bowling league and at 56, I am the 'kid' in the league. There are some that are in their 80's and the oldest is 96 (God bless him!) He may have been a good player at one time (and still is) but he doesn't bowl - he pitches like he is playing softball!!! or horseshoes!!(as do the majority) Ouch!!! The gentleman on our team who is 86 still plays 'properly, averages 210 a game, can't hear, his vision isn't what it used to be, drives (which is scary) dances a happy dance when he gets a strike, gives hi5's regularly when you succeed- always gives a word of encouragement with his twinkling blue eyes - just to say that there is a right and wrong way to do everything - as long as nobody is getting hurt - who cares!!!


----------



## pegged (Sep 5, 2011)

Keep knitting as you are comfortable. Also lets all show a little compassion for an 81 yr. old who is still running a business. I think it's a bit soon to jump all over someone who probably thought she was helping.


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean, I think you are exactly right. Mobility and technology (even to the plethora of knitting books, magazines etc.) have been instrumental in introducing different methods, patterns, etc. to "the ends of the earth". And aren't we fortunate to live in this time, when knitting is for pleasure for most of us, or to earn extra income, rather than providing basic clothing for our families. We are truly blessed. It is sad that some individuals can't budge from set ways, or are not curious to try something new. It's not right, or wrong, but different.


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

baglady1104 said:


> This is a most interesting thread. I have so enjoyed everyone's stitch stories. My first and mis-learned purling technique, which sounds something like Jessica Jean's grandmother's, was so difficult that it caused me to lay down my needles and give up before I even got a good start at learning to knit, way back around 1970. Watching You Tube last winter, I discovered I had been wrapping the yarn the wrong way on purl, and if I wrapped it the way the video showed, a purl stitch was not so tight and was actually do-able. Just this past weekend, though, I watched another tutorial video and learned that the needle is actually supposed to be inserted into the back of the stitch for purling. Whoa! I'm still doing it wrong because I insert the needle into the front of the stitch when purling is called for, but it seems to work. Am I "knitting backwards" instead of actually purling?


I was doing the exact same thing! And thought a video straightened me out, but now I'm reading all of these comments and wondering if I am doing it right or not. So far it seems to work, but I'm afraid I'll come across a pattern that will 'backfire' on me. LOL


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

Sailgurl said:


> OMG my head hurts from reading about knitting the wrong way. I taught myself. I've never seen anyone in a video purl the way I do. I know that I knit continental, but i think my purl stitch is from another planet-maybe Mars


It's funny, but when I read some of the threads like this, it makes my head hurt too! Haha. After knitting for several months and not being able to wrap my mind around what my "knitting style" is, I think I finally figured it out today. I just went and looked at some videos and have determined that I knit English style and I am not a Thrower. I feel better knowing that! A person should know these things, right?!?! LOL A couple of the videos I watched, that involved both of these styles, were done by a woman that said that she had learned to crochet first and she felt that is why she was most comfortable knitting this way. I can relate to that, as I crocheted for about 30 years before I got interested in knitting and it makes perfect sense. So far, so good. I haven't come across a pattern that hasn't worked out for me......YET! :-D


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

cdanzinger said:


> I went to one of LYS and got to talking with 81 yr. old owner. I told her how I knit (which is knitting in the back loop and purl in the front) She informed me that was totally wrong and that I will get a cross stitch two rows up and that I should purl in the back instead. Made mistake of saying that's how I've done it since a little girl and I'm to old to change...well another lecture was in store for me. I did try knitting thru the front on a preemie hat I'm doing and I'll continue but I don't like it and it really slows me down.


I don't think you are wrong as long as you are getting the job done. It's kind of like doing dishes...as long as they are washed and clean, then it is the right way.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

As we always say, whatever works for you, stick with it. There is really no right or wrong way to knit. How you learned and are comfortable with, do it!! It all looks lovely in the end. Amen!


----------



## joanh8060 (Apr 22, 2011)

There are as many ways to knit as there are humand who have taken up sticks, wires, whatever and manipulated them with whatever fiber they could find in every country with a cool climate or season. that seems to leave out the eqatorial countries...but we can assume they decorated themselves with fabric of some kind and I'd bet some of it was knitted.
Joan 8060


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

I knit the same way as you !! so thats 2 of us in the "wrong"


----------



## Mary-Jo (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm so glad everyone is coming to your defense, cdanzinger! I agree - do it however you learned and however it's comfortable! I was taught as a child by my grandmother, who did basic knit-through-the-front-purl-through-the-front, with one way to cast on and one way to bind off. Years later, when making my first Aran knit, someone told me that the authentic way the true Irish Aran Islanders knit is through the back loop. It twists the stitches, but I like the way it looks, and now use that method SOMETIMES, and my traditional front-loop way other times.
The knitting police have only ONE rule: enjoy what you're doing!


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

cdanzinger said:


> I went to one of LYS and got to talking with 81 yr. old owner. I told her how I knit (which is knitting in the back loop and purl in the front) She informed me that was totally wrong and that I will get a cross stitch two rows up and that I should purl in the back instead. Made mistake of saying that's how I've done it since a little girl and I'm to old to change...well another lecture was in store for me. I did try knitting thru the front on a preemie hat I'm doing and I'll continue but I don't like it and it really slows me down.


Oh, DON'T do that! Your method of knitting has an actual name; "Combination.' It works, it's fast, many people who knit that way find that their tension is far more even,

.............but I know about the lecture. I got the same one from an LYS owner way back when, and actually gave up knitting for awhile until I figured out that my knitting looked like everybody else's...so to heck with it.

Then I went exploring on the internet and found Annie Modessitt. We funny knitters have been VINDICATED, I say!

Diana


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about it if it works for you.

Me...I have no style as I don't hold my needles correctly and don't wrap my working yarn around any fingers on my right hand or left hand but no one knows it when they see the finished piece. 

Life is to short to hang with 'know-it-alls' and negative people.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

cdanzinger said:


> Thank you all, I really was intimidated by her comment.. The God Mother of knitting (Jessica Jean) has spoken and that's a confirmation right there. Kaye your right,,, I just discovered from a pattern I'm doing right now that it tells me to knit in the back and I thought I'm going to have to knit in the front then for this...Sorellena, I knit in back for in the round as well.. will have to try to see what it looks like by doing the front.. I won't be going there again but after the end of the month she will be the only knit store on the west side of Phx. UGH...


Well, in that case, go to her for yarn and to us for knitting advice.


----------



## Gamquilter (Dec 29, 2011)

Just as I quilting, "rules. Are made to be broken" . You learn all you can to help you understand the process, then do it the way you know is right. For you. Many of these things use creativity from the "artist". How can YOU create if you don't follow your heart.......Gamquilter


----------



## donnaparrone (Dec 22, 2011)

Knitting is art - art is individual - you create your own art that makes you happy.


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

WE've been through this before!! YOu do it the way you want to.. That's what makes us all unique and also, makes your knitting projects unique to you. I bet your projects are beautiful. Maybe she would like to sell some of your work!!!


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

cdanzinger said:


> I went to one of LYS and got to talking with 81 yr. old owner. I told her how I knit (which is knitting in the back loop and purl in the front) She informed me that was totally wrong and that I will get a cross stitch two rows up and that I should purl in the back instead. Made mistake of saying that's how I've done it since a little girl and I'm to old to change...well another lecture was in store for me. I did try knitting thru the front on a preemie hat I'm doing and I'll continue but I don't like it and it really slows me down.


It's interesting how people have such strong opinions about the methods a person uses, even though they work perfectly well. There is not just one way to knit. It's not lke splleng where you have to be sure every letter is in the right place. Sheesh.

CharleneM

P. S. probably didn't need to chime in. Others probably have said the same thing but had fire shooting out of my eyes when I read that.


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

cdanzinger said:


> Thank you all, I really was intimidated by her comment.. The God Mother of knitting (Jessica Jean) has spoken and that's a confirmation right there. Kaye your right,,, I just discovered from a pattern I'm doing right now that it tells me to knit in the back and I thought I'm going to have to knit in the front then for this...Sorellena, I knit in back for in the round as well.. will have to try to see what it looks like by doing the front.. I won't be going there again but after the end of the month she will be the only knit store on the west side of Phx. UGH...


Hi, I wouldn't boycott the store. Sometimes when we get older we are only trying to help. I am pretty sure she was just trying to help you, unless she was rude about it. Next time just agree with her and say, "you know, you could be right, but I prefer it this way."


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

There is no right or wrong way. There are diferent ways to knit. I saw a guess on the Knitting Daily TV show who was knitting the same way you describe your style of knitting. Not once did the hostess say to her you are knitting wrong. I would say to you keep kniting the way you are comfortable with and enjoy your finished product. Happy knitting!


----------



## DebraSundhausen (Jan 28, 2011)

I was taught the same way as you and hated knitting. I was also taught to crochet at the age of 7. I never really got into crocheting until around 12, when I got a book teaching crochet. Almost 2 years ago I lost my job and sometime after that I found this site. I was so bored with crocheting things that I tried to knit again. This time I listened to the answers and watched a few videos that were suggested to others and it was very slow going at first. Now I have no problems with the basic stiches, thanks to all the help here. If I want to try a new stitch and can't figure it out, someone will always help you on here. I f you are comfortable with the way you knit don't change it. In my case I just couldn't get the hang of the way my grandmother showed me and no matter how hard I tried it wasn't going to happen. Knit for your pleasure, not someone elses.
Debbie


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

stubbynose said:


> Do what works for you!! If a pattern doesn't work out using your method either scrap it or try another way but are you wrong?? Nope ..not in the least! I crochet differently than most people...my Aunt who was a gorgeous crocheter used to enjoy watching me use a crochet hook , she said that is the most unique way of doing it , yet the stitches come out perfect!! No harm in being different....you are just UNIQUE!!
> 
> Keep knitting your way and enjoy every second of it!!


And it makes everything she knits that much more perfectly unique too!


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

Buy the yarn if you must. You don't have to have a conversation with her!! I love this site...


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Cindy M said:
> 
> 
> > ... Every style of knitting is different, but *the finished work all looks the same*.
> ...


----------



## sandymac (Nov 20, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> I would continue doing it your way.
> I think we all have our own technique. Some wrap yarn from the top, others from the bottom. Who cares as long as we have a knitted item and no holes.
> I don't think there are knitting police, so just sit back and knit away.
> Hugs, Linda


I agree there are no knitting,quilting,and sewing police. Sandy


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

There are many many ways to knit, but we learned here on the forum this week that there is only One Right Way to hang the laundry out to dry!


----------



## supersully (Oct 23, 2011)

I knit left-handed and the only way I can get a 'proper' stocking stitch is to knit as you do. However, I'm now making a sweater where all the stitches are twisted - it looks really good, but it takes ages. I agree with the other knitters here - do what feels right and forget about know-alls who think they know best.


----------



## Bulkarn (Dec 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No, you are not 'that wrong'. Your LYS owner is the one who's too old to change her ways or be open-minded enough to admit that there's more than one way to do a thing. It's only recently - with Internet, knitting cruises, and the proliferation of such things as knitting classes, face-to-face knitting groups, and the added mobility of people that more different ways of doing things are being seen/learned about than in previous times.
> 
> My grandmother knew but one way to cast-on, cast-off, knit, and purl. She threw a fit when she caught me (being too lazy to turn the work) knitting backwards instead of purling! She also had never used a knitting pattern; had but three pairs of knitting needles; knew nothing of cables, slip-stitch work, fair isle, intarsia, ... the list goes on! I found someone from another country who taught me another cast-on. I discovered written patterns; a stitch dictionary; and needles and yarns she couldn't even have dreamt of! Then along came the Internet. Now, it's easier than ever to 'cross-polinate' the knitter's bag of tricks/techniques!
> 
> So, if your method of forming a knitted fabric pleases *you*, keep doing it that way and just nod and ignore the well-meaning advice of others. If they butt in unasked ... be as polite or impolite as you wish. Buttinskys get what they deserve! It's _your_ knitting and no one else's business how you do it! )


Cross-pollinating. I love that. I wonder what the lys would say about the new Portuguese knitting pin I just bought that loops the working yarn to my shoulder, the way they also do it in Peru and south America. Someone should tell the Russians they are doing it "wrong," since they knit the way you do. Also called eastern European and combination. I am a "thrower" but trying to learn all the methods. If you do each method correctly, the FO will look the same. I just realized that for myself, the method that pleases me, is the one my aunt Nellie taught me 60 years ago. Not the fastest, maybe, or most efficient, but somehow satisfying. Yet I I am also happy to say I can truly knit continental ALMOST as fast as western if need be and it took a while to get it.
I knit to please me, challenge myself, be creative, have fun and I'm finally old enough to realize that just because someone speaks with authority doesn't mean they aren't full of it.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

I recently took up knitting. My mother was a beautiful knitter. Well, anyway, when I took it up I was trying to remember what my mother had told me so many years ago. I remember she told me "knit in the back, purl in the front" So that's what I started to do until someone told me I was all wrong!!! I am so happy to hear that someone's mother knit the same way as mine did. Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Ignore the comments...knit the way that you have been.


----------



## Karoy (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't know how many times I've read on this forum that there is no right or wrong way to knit. Knitting is a hand craft and can be done more than one way. If you've been doing it one way for years and you're happy with the results, why let someone (well meaning or not)tell you its wrong. Maybe the way she's doing it is "wrong". It's not like your life depends on it. Keep up the good work as you're doing it. (Only my two cents worth.)


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

I must be really, really wrong because I have been searching for the video I thought--no, am sure I saw on the Video Jug website of Rachel Ong doing the purl stitch by inserting the needle into the back loop and the knit stitch in the front loop. I cannot find the video now. I have, however, found plenty of videos showing how to purl into the front of the stitch. Please accept my apology.


----------



## bizzyknitter (May 10, 2011)

I knit the same way you do....that's how my Grandmother and Mother knitted.I see this a lot on this forum...someone always telling you that you knit wrong. Who is to say who is right or wrong?


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

cdanzinger said:


> I went to one of LYS and got to talking with 81 yr. old owner. I told her how I knit (which is knitting in the back loop and purl in the front) She informed me that was totally wrong and that I will get a cross stitch two rows up and that I should purl in the back instead. Made mistake of saying that's how I've done it since a little girl and I'm to old to change...well another lecture was in store for me. I did try knitting thru the front on a preemie hat I'm doing and I'll continue but I don't like it and it really slows me down.


Go back to what you are comfortable with. Everyone has their way and I don't think there is just one WRIGHT way just like Casting ON. If your comfortable do it have you ever had the mistake like she claimed? I know I haven't. And I knit the same way you do. And I learned from Learn How books. Don't mean any disrespect but she does her thing so be it.


----------



## lortuc (Jul 26, 2011)

jessica-jean...i just take my hat off to you if you can knit backwards.i've never tried but i think i'll give it a miss.with love from lorrainex


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

There is no right or wrong way to knit. I was told the same thing years ago. The only thing that matters is that you knit the stitch as it is presented. The way you purl determines how you knit. She probably has you twisting your stitches now. KNIT ON!!!!


----------



## Moe C (Jul 31, 2011)

Baglady: No apology required.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Mary-Jo said:


> I'm so glad everyone is coming to your defense, cdanzinger! I agree - do it however you learned and however it's comfortable! I was taught as a child by my grandmother, who did basic knit-through-the-front-purl-through-the-front, with one way to cast on and one way to bind off. Years later, when making my first Aran knit, someone told me that the authentic way the true Irish Aran Islanders knit is through the back loop. It twists the stitches, but I like the way it looks, and now use that method SOMETIMES, and my traditional front-loop way other times.
> The knitting police have only ONE rule: enjoy what you're doing!


I knit in the front stitch and purl in the front of the stitch and I throw the yarn. Only seen knit in back of stitch on certain patterns for the odd stitch and I have never tried it yet. My work seems fine. I will keep on doing this way as I get confused easily. This thread is giving me a headache! LOL


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

lortuc said:


> jessica-jean...i just take my hat off to you if you can knit backwards.i've never tried but i think i'll give it a miss.with love from lorrainex


I learned about that...and found out that it's GREAT to be able to knit backwards, especially when you are doing entrelac. I don't seem to be able to get good tension knitting backwards for any length...the short entrelac sections are my limit. However that saves a huge amount of 'turning around!'


----------



## Bulkarn (Dec 9, 2011)

lortuc said:


> jessica-jean...i just take my hat off to you if you can knit backwards.i've never tried but i think i'll give it a miss.with love from lorrainex


I learned on YouTube. I'm attempting entrelac and it was recommended. Not that hard.


----------



## oleganny (Oct 14, 2011)

I also crochet differently than people in this area. I hold needle like a pencil with my work at the same level & crochet horizontally - I see others holding the needle in the palm of their hand & the work almost in their lap & sort of digging into the stitch - I do crochet really fast though, even with the arthritis. I've never thought much about how I knit. I get the results I want, & no one in the knitting guild ever said anything - lol


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

Well said and completely clear diagnosis....


----------



## Grandma Peach (Nov 14, 2011)

I have had the person at my LYS tell me I knit wrong also. But as long as I am comfortable knitting I try to ignore her. I certainly have learned from this forum that there are many ways to knit and I am going to try some of them to see if it has any affect on my elbow since at times after I have knit for long periods I cannot stand to touch it. Thanks for all of help I have gotten since I joined a few months ago.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

When I knit, my hands do not leave the needles, and I've also learned to knit continental style...I can't count how many times I've been told I'm knitting wrong...

I don't care. I'm a speed knitter, and you won't find any dropped stitches here...and my work looks neat and tidy.

Don't worry about what other people think...there's always going to be those who think their way is the only way.


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

cdanzinger said:


> I went to one of LYS and got to talking with 81 yr. old owner. I told her how I knit (which is knitting in the back loop and purl in the front) She informed me that was totally wrong and that I will get a cross stitch two rows up and that I should purl in the back instead. Made mistake of saying that's how I've done it since a little girl and I'm to old to change...well another lecture was in store for me. I did try knitting thru the front on a preemie hat I'm doing and I'll continue but I don't like it and it really slows me down.


Knitting is an art form so I would just continue to do it the way you are most satisfied.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Sounds to me that you're doing just fine the way you've always knitted, so keep it up! The lady who scolded you is not only rude but a bad saleslady! Why change if it works for you?


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Been following this thread with interest; happy to see that everyone seems in agreement that there is no wrong way to knit. It's what I've been telling my 'students' for years.
Also, from simple curiosity, I decided to see if I could knit 'backwards' from the right needle to the left. I'm a lefty and could never seem to grasp the 'picking' and holding yarn in my left hand consequently I'm a thrower. I found the backward knitting, holding yarn as usual in my right hand and picking was really quite easy for me. 
Nice to know I can still learn something at this stage of life is so rewarding.
So, keep on knitting however you find works for you.   :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kwr9442 (Nov 19, 2011)

Thank you, CindyM.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

cdanzinger said:


> I went to one of LYS and got to talking with 81 yr. old owner. I told her how I knit (which is knitting in the back loop and purl in the front) She informed me that was totally wrong and that I will get a cross stitch two rows up and that I should purl in the back instead. Made mistake of saying that's how I've done it since a little girl and I'm to old to change...well another lecture was in store for me. I did try knitting thru the front on a preemie hat I'm doing and I'll continue but I don't like it and it really slows me down.


Just do what you are accustomed to doing. Some people jsut like to forge their self-righteous opinions on others. I knit from left to right in the front loop and purl from right to left in the front loop. My granddaughter's Mom does it in the back loop. To each his own.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Cindy M said:
> 
> 
> > ... Every style of knitting is different, but *the finished work all looks the same*.
> ...


Oh Jessica-Jean, I just love reading your anecdotes. You really inspire us. I would love to meet you some day. Unfortunatley, I don't speak French, but knitting is knitting in any other language eh! Have a wonderful day. What' the weather like in Quebec? Brrrr!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

oleganny said:


> I also crochet differently than people in this area. I hold needle like a pencil with my work at the same level & crochet horizontally - I see others holding the needle in the palm of their hand & the work almost in their lap & sort of digging into the stitch - I do crochet really fast though, even with the arthritis. I've never thought much about how I knit. I get the results I want, & no one in the knitting guild ever said anything - lol


I hold my hook like a pencil also. I get really befuffled when I see people grasping the hook in their palm. To me it is such a slow process as opposed to holding it like a pencil, but then again there are people who hold their pencils between their thumb and forefinger wiith their forefinger wrapped around the pencil. Never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is what I have found out too... if I am doing a specific pattern I knit in the front loop... if I am doing a pattern were theres lots of garterstitch or stockinknitstitch then I always knit in the back loop. I like the way it looks.. pretty little v's all in a row..LOL You shouldn't let someone else tell you that you are knitting wrong... she's just stuck in her ways.. there is a thread in our search that Donna Rae points out several different ways to knit.. non are wrong... and all look very nice..


Poledra65 said:


> I used to knit that way, but I came across a pattern I loved and in the pattern I had to knit into the back loop in certain spots, and I couldn't get it to work right, that's when I found out in those patterns you have to knit into the front unless told otherwise.
> So unless you have a pattern like that, don't worry about it and just keep knitting the way you like.


Olganny I hold my hook like a pencil too.. I use the thumb rest and work it back and forth... I see these beautiful crochet hooks that have been altered for people with arthritis or so some one can use it easier and just know that the way I hold my hook I could never use one of them.. I am pretty fast too.. but then I've been crocheting fairly steady for many many years..LOL


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

There is no wrong way - your pattern will just be a little different - your own design so to speak.


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

This is the reason I quit knitting for 30+ years...my mom's friend taught me to knit while she was visiting for a weekend. After the friend left, my mother walked by while I was knitting & told me I was "doing it all wrong". I couldn't knit the way my mother tried to teach me and, being 12 years old & stubborn, quit knitting. Didn't pick it up again until shortly after my mother had died. I wish now that I had tried again earlier, so I could get Mom's advice on things (once I was old enough to realize that there is no one "right" way to knit). My mother knit beautifully and it would have been great to avail myself of her experience. 

I was able to finish a little baby sweater that Mom had started over 50 years ago(for my older brother, I think) for my Mom's first grandchild. You can't tell the difference between Mom's part & mine, so I guess I was knitting the right way after all!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

cdanzinger said:


> I went to one of LYS and got to talking with 81 yr. old owner. I told her how I knit (which is knitting in the back loop and purl in the front) She informed me that was totally wrong and that I will get a cross stitch two rows up and that I should purl in the back instead. Made mistake of saying that's how I've done it since a little girl and I'm to old to change...well another lecture was in store for me. I did try knitting thru the front on a preemie hat I'm doing and I'll continue but I don't like it and it really slows me down.


The only "wrong" thing you are guilty of doing is not knitting like she does!!! I would suppose then that 75% of knitters are also "wrong" according to her, because there are likely that many of them who knit differently than she does. If you are happy knitting as you do, then knit on!!! And that goes for any knitter. You can change if you want to, but dont do it because some told you that you "knit wrong". It just is not so.

I learned the Norwegian continental knitting when I was 10. When I was in my 20's I learned the English throw style of knitting for one reason. It was better to knit with both hands when knitting fair isle.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

wannabear said:


> There are many many ways to knit, but we learned here on the forum this week that there is only One Right Way to hang the laundry out to dry!


Wannabear, you are right! and dont forget the laundry must be wet when hanging out to dry, right??? (haha, joke here....)


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

oleganny said:


> I also crochet differently than people in this area. I hold needle like a pencil with my work at the same level & crochet horizontally - I see others holding the needle in the palm of their hand & the work almost in their lap & sort of digging into the stitch - I do crochet really fast though, even with the arthritis. I've never thought much about how I knit. I get the results I want, & no one in the knitting guild ever said anything - lol


I hold my crochet hook like a pencil. I hold my knitting needles as I would a butter knife. Works for me. And the whole idea of knitting and crochet is to make the pattern, does not really matter how the needles/hooks are held. It is all good. We are a diversified people and that is as it should be!! 
I think it would be a wonderful thing for me to sit down with a bunch of knitters to see how differently everyone knits! I know there are many more knitting styles out there than mine. I love a good education session!!!


----------



## oleganny (Oct 14, 2011)

I know I learned to crochet before I started school - I still have the first doily I made from leftover thread - purple variegated pinwheel pattern but ran out of purple so the ruffle is yellow & it is narrow since I ran out of that too & Mom wouldn't give me anymore. I look at it now & see all the mistakes but I still treasure it. I can remember carrying my crochet to school in a paper bag & crocheting at recess rather than playing - lol.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

Amaranth, I guess I never noticed your avatar before, but I glanced at the page and there was that perfect little face. He should model for angel sculptures.


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

I was taught to knit like that, too, which turns out to be eastern european or Russian knitting. Not at all wrong!!!  As long as you learn to always knit or purl into the leading leg of the previous stitch, the twist comes out & it looks fine. I especially use this technique when doing large expanses of stockinette stitch when NOT knitting in the round. It is much faster than the "right" way to purl, & the tension doesn't loosen up--it stays much more even & consistent with the knit rows.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

I agree. There is no right or wrong way to knit. If you are comfortable with the way you learned to knit then continue to do so.


----------



## gstjohn2000 (Jan 11, 2012)

Stitching with a new method will always slow you down a little, but as you get used to it, you will speed up. 

Still, after all this time, if you have always been happy with the results of how you knitted previously, I would do what pleases you. It is supposed to add pleasure to your life, not stress.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oleganny said:


> I also crochet differently than people in this area. I hold needle like a pencil with my work at the same level & crochet horizontally - I see others holding the needle in the palm of their hand & the work almost in their lap & sort of digging into the stitch - I do crochet really fast though, even with the arthritis. I've never thought much about how I knit. I get the results I want, & no one in the knitting guild ever said anything - lol


LOL. I hold my crochet hook like a fork. I try periodically to hold it like a pencil as I have seen many people( my aunt included) do it that way, but I just can't seem to do it well... 
Just goes to show, many many variations.


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

oleganny said:


> I know I learned to crochet before I started school - I still have the first doily I made from leftover thread - purple variegated pinwheel pattern but ran out of purple so the ruffle is yellow & it is narrow since I ran out of that too & Mom wouldn't give me anymore. I look at it now & see all the mistakes but I still treasure it. I can remember carrying my crochet to school in a paper bag & crocheting at recess rather than playing - lol.


Easter Egg colours! Good that your Mom let you try. And you realize that mistakes create masterpieces, of course you do.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Grndma meant well I am sure but you do as suits you best.


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

cdanzinger said:


> I went to one of LYS and got to talking with 81 yr. old owner. I told her how I knit (which is knitting in the back loop and purl in the front) She informed me that was totally wrong and that I will get a cross stitch two rows up and that I should purl in the back instead. Made mistake of saying that's how I've done it since a little girl and I'm to old to change...well another lecture was in store for me. I did try knitting thru the front on a preemie hat I'm doing and I'll continue but I don't like it and it really slows me down.


I used to do it that way too, but then I noticed when making myself a jacket in which I chose to do the sleeves in the round (usually creates more even stitches) that my stitches actually looked different. When knitting in the round I had no crossed stitched but the flat knitting did so I taught myself to knit through the front. After doing this I realized that it is really not the "front or the back" that makes the difference but how you wrap the yarn as the direction of the wrap creates the orientation of the stitch on the next row. If the forward loop (right loop) is in the front then you should be knitting from the front and if the right loop is in the back then you should knit from the back....it truly is the orientation of the stitches that dictates whether or not your stitches will wind up crossed.

By the way, the jacket is still lovely! I wear it constantly and personally, I do not care about the stitches being crossed on the flat knitting...it actually has lovely texture and I have received many positive comments about it.

Since I have no filter I would have probably told the "old bag to STICK IT....."


----------



## susannahp (Nov 7, 2011)

just do it your way, have fun and ignore all the rest ...


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I wonder if there is a video to show the two different ways. I didn't know there were different ways to do the knit and purl stitches.



cdanzinger said:


> I went to one of LYS and got to talking with 81 yr. old owner. I told her how I knit (which is knitting in the back loop and purl in the front) She informed me that was totally wrong and that I will get a cross stitch two rows up and that I should purl in the back instead. Made mistake of saying that's how I've done it since a little girl and I'm to old to change...well another lecture was in store for me. I did try knitting thru the front on a preemie hat I'm doing and I'll continue but I don't like it and it really slows me down.


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

crjc said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > Cindy M said:
> ...


From all the wonderful quotes we hear in this site, we could produce a book ... and sell it in yarn shops with proceeds going to charity. What a wonderful legacy for those coming behind.


----------



## laurie kinnunen (Mar 15, 2011)

I would find another LYS.


----------



## Babslovesknitting (Dec 31, 2011)

Knit the way you want, the first project I ever did was a baby outfit, for my youngest(he's 50 this year) but I evidently didn't understand the stictches, but it was consistent and looked nice. My MIL had made the same pattern but hers was right, she was very kind and told me she liked the way I did it, she told me at the time nothing is ever wrong if it is consistant. Loved her dearly


----------



## rooney48 (Mar 9, 2011)

Maybe the 81 year old was just trying to be helpful-anyhow-I give her credit for still working at 81,and trying to pass on her knowledge to a new generation.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No, you are not 'that wrong'. Your LYS owner is the one who's too old to change her ways or be open-minded enough to admit that there's more than one way to do a thing. It's only recently - with Internet, knitting cruises, and the proliferation of such things as knitting classes, face-to-face knitting groups, and the added mobility of people that more different ways of doing things are being seen/learned about than in previous times.
> 
> My grandmother knew but one way to cast-on, cast-off, knit, and purl. She threw a fit when she caught me (being too lazy to turn the work) knitting backwards instead of purling! She also had never used a knitting pattern; had but three pairs of knitting needles; knew nothing of cables, slip-stitch work, fair isle, intarsia, ... the list goes on! I found someone from another country who taught me another cast-on. I discovered written patterns; a stitch dictionary; and needles and yarns she couldn't even have dreamt of! Then along came the Internet. Now, it's easier than ever to 'cross-polinate' the knitter's bag of tricks/techniques!
> 
> So, if your method of forming a knitted fabric pleases *you*, keep doing it that way and just nod and ignore the well-meaning advice of others. If they butt in unasked ... be as polite or impolite as you wish. Buttinskys get what they deserve! It's _your_ knitting and no one else's business how you do it! )


Jessica Jean, how in the world do you knit backwards instead of purling? Is there a video for this? I'm interested in this.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

This reminds me of when I used to cross-stitch and read online stitching forums. "There was only 1 way to cross the stitch, the backs could not be messy, the back threads had to be verticle, etc, etc, etc." I thought phooey, I'm doing this for my relaxation, the finished stitching looks good and I'm not going to worry about what the cross-stitch czarists say. I'm sure your work is beautiful, you enjoy doing it, and that's all that matters. Besides, if you have a problem there's always YouTube and KP.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

You should knit the way that's comfortable and fun for YOU. There's no wrong way to do things. As Elizabeth Zimmermann once said, there are no mistakes in knitting, other than splitting a stitch, cos that weakens the fabric. Everything else is a design element.

Knit on!

Hazel, who, when she lived in Germany, was told that she knitted "wrong" (the Germans generally "pick," and I "throw")


----------



## LoorieR (Jan 28, 2011)

I knit exactly as you do...I get the best looking stockinet stitch that way. I need to improvise for pattern instructions but I think she is confused about it twisting so many rows later. I suppose you could educate her that your knitting does not cause what she thinks and she will say "Well bless my soul!!! I could have been knitting like that all these years!"


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

after over 30 years of continental knitting, I was told that I purl incorrectly too. It really didn't take me that long to get in the habit of doing it right, and I am now as fast as I have ever been - my purling was always a little "slanted" and it isn't anymore! Hang in there


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

That is the way I knit I never thought of it before reading your post That is how I was taught 40 years ago it works I've never had anyone tell me it is wrong. Are you left handed? I am and perhaps that is the reason you knit that way or not left handed and just knit that way comes out beautiful I have discovered that the most important thing is consistency in your knitting.


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

When I first started knitting I had left it out (I was 15 at the time). My mom, who had knitted years before, picked it up and just for kicks knit a few rows. Her knitting looked so different from mine. Hers looked like almost cross stitches. Mine was nice even V's. She told me, I did not care, I did not think it mattered. Of course, when it was done it had a 3 inch wide band across the back totally different than the rest of the sweater. I still have the sweater ( I'm 65 now). She passed away 30 years ago at 56. I so cherish the sweater. If she had knitted the same as I do-there would be no memories of her handiwork.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I would continue knit the way you have been. If you like that outcome that is all that counts. By the way I guess I am knitting the wrong way also. I do it the same way you do it.


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

I have knitted like you do for over 50 years. There has never been a time when someone has turned down my knitted item because it was knitted "wrong". We are creating-- not marching in sync. Good for you


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

no you are not wrong I do the same givess a firmer knit and a lovely pattern


----------



## Murff (Nov 11, 2011)

As my dear dad used to say, "Be like the Irishman kicked by a jackass. Consider the source and forget it!"


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

cdanzinger said:


> I went to one of LYS and got to talking with 81 yr. old owner. I told her how I knit (which is knitting in the back loop and purl in the front) She informed me that was totally wrong and that I will get a cross stitch two rows up and that I should purl in the back instead. Made mistake of saying that's how I've done it since a little girl and I'm to old to change...well another lecture was in store for me. I did try knitting thru the front on a preemie hat I'm doing and I'll continue but I don't like it and it really slows me down.


~~~~~~~~~~~~
I can't see how you purl in front, CD, but there are at least two ways.......all these create a knitting '''method''' and they are not wrong.......the 81 year old owner has been stuck in the USA (right?), probably doesn't know that there are at least eleven (I think) knitting methods...........so, I'd say you're not wrong.........she's just not informed, that's all.

Owners do like to tout their knowledge, so give her a break......next time, introduce her to:

European knitting
Combined Continental
Eastern Continental
Norwegian
Russian purl throught the front........
.......some of the others, perhaps, too like:
Portuguese knitting method

Assuming she has a computer there; LOL! That Europen knitting video may be the way you knit......

Bottom line, is there are many ways to work the legs of stitches, where to place the yarn, how to swing the needles.......some twist the yarn clockwise and some twist it counter clockwise.......guessing she may also not know which way her working yarn goes around the needle.

For fun, try to figure out which knitting method you use, eh, so you can '''defend''' your method next time, eh? LOL!

Good luck, sweetie!

Donna Rae


----------



## kittnitter (Dec 1, 2011)

"some know it all" Where is the shop located so I can avoid it! (Assume it is in the Phoenix area)


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

okay, jessica-jean, you just explain that one to me...knitting backwards..???? is that Christain? lol.
i can not visualize that, and the lights went out in jamestown, i'm sure...as i see no light flickering on that one. so, you can IM, or post here, but i want to see how you do it, and i would really like to SEE what you are doing.. if you know what that means. i mean, if you have a way of doing that, what a time saver that would be. share, share...please...


Jessica-Jean said:


> No, you are not 'that wrong'. Your LYS owner is the one who's too old to change her ways or be open-minded enough to admit that there's more than one way to do a thing. It's only recently - with Internet, knitting cruises, and the proliferation of such things as knitting classes, face-to-face knitting groups, and the added mobility of people that more different ways of doing things are being seen/learned about than in previous times.
> 
> My grandmother knew but one way to cast-on, cast-off, knit, and purl. She threw a fit when she caught me (being too lazy to turn the work) knitting backwards instead of purling! She also had never used a knitting pattern; had but three pairs of knitting needles; knew nothing of cables, slip-stitch work, fair isle, intarsia, ... the list goes on! I found someone from another country who taught me another cast-on. I discovered written patterns; a stitch dictionary; and needles and yarns she couldn't even have dreamt of! Then along came the Internet. Now, it's easier than ever to 'cross-polinate' the knitter's bag of tricks/techniques!
> 
> So, if your method of forming a knitted fabric pleases *you*, keep doing it that way and just nod and ignore the well-meaning advice of others. If they butt in unasked ... be as polite or impolite as you wish. Buttinskys get what they deserve! It's _your_ knitting and no one else's business how you do it! )


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

With the Russian continental version of knitting, the right needle is inserted thru the back loop on the left needle; makes for easier pick up. Though I am a "flick" knitter, when doing a K1P1 rib, I always knit thru the back loop to twist the knit stitch. I do a "regular" purl stitch. This makes the ribbing tighter and also adds character to the cuffs of sweaters. To prevent the knit stitch from twisting if you do knit thru the back loop, then you must do the same with the purl stitch...go thru the back loop.

Frankly my dear, why give a damn? Knit as you like and don't worry. 

And if you are interested in the Russian version of continental knitting, go to Search because an excellent video was recently posted.

Happy knitting,

Becca


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

If you bought the yarn, and you bought the needles, and they belong to you, you can do any blasted thing you want to with them and who is to say that is wrong? Haven't you seen some of those hats that were displayed? Haven't you seen some of that yarn tacked to trees, street lamps, etc? Do you think those people listened to anyone? Well, you do as you please! If you like the results, and you are happy and content, then that is what counts. If it makes you happy just knitting one purling one for thousands of miles, so be it. How dare someone just blurt out that you are wrong simply because you don't do it like she does it! Not much of a "Yarn Shop Owner", as far as I am concerned.
Knit it Baby!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Betha (Dec 12, 2011)

Please tell me how you "knit backwards" instead of purling -- I hate to purl! I'm right-handed and "throw" the yarn from my right finger over the needle. Have tried the Continental method, a German friend tried to teach me, but I couldn't seem to get the hang of it, the yarn seemed to be going the wrong way and wouldn't hook over the needle so I could pull it through. I'd love to learn that method, though, it seems to be faster than what I do. Are there some tutorials about it? Thanks.


----------



## donnaparrone (Dec 22, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> If you bought the yarn, and you bought the needles, and they belong to you, you can do any blasted thing you want to with them and who is to say that is wrong? Haven't you seen some of those hats that were displayed? Haven't you seen some of that yarn tacked to trees, street lamps, etc? Do you think those people listened to anyone? Well, you do as you please! If you like the results, and you are happy and content, then that is what counts. If it makes you happy just knitting one purling one for thousands of miles, so be it. How dare someone just blurt out that you are wrong simply because you don't do it like she does it! Not much of a "Yarn Shop Owner", as far as I am concerned.
> Knit it Baby!!!!!!!!!!!!


RIGHT ON!!


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Betha said:


> Please tell me how you "knit backwards" instead of purling -- I hate to purl! I'm right-handed and "throw" the yarn from my right finger over the needle. Have tried the Continental method, a German friend tried to teach me, but I couldn't seem to get the hang of it, the yarn seemed to be going the wrong way and wouldn't hook over the needle so I could pull it through. I'd love to learn that method, though, it seems to be faster than what I do. Are there some tutorials about it? Thanks.


Betha, go to YouTube and put in knitting backwards. There's at least 1 video if not more on how to do it. I tried and didn't care for it, but maybe if I worked at it longer I might find I like it.


----------



## shirlrae (May 15, 2011)

you do what you enjoy........it's been working for you, all of these years...so you just keep on, keeping on.


----------



## shirlrae (May 15, 2011)

you go girl....just keep on....keeping on...and enjoy


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

I purchased a shawl pattern with five "fingers" that interweave, then open again into one fabric. Beautiful, but when the instructions said to Cast On a certain number of stitches at each end, and I followed her directions, there was a problem. After trying and frogging so much I was ready to give it up (I'm doing this for a friend who is terminal cancer and is cold all the time), I went to a knitting magazine I take and their instruction for casting on at the end of a row was quite different. The magazine's directions work. I was sure I was wrong about my interpretation of the author's directions, but in the end, I wasn't wrong. I frogged out my final line of work, re-knit and at the end of the rows cast on according to the magazine and the shawl is beautiful. Otherwise, it would have been a mess! I always say follow the directions, but this was a good lesson of the very thing you're talking about. I did learn that there is always an alternative way and we need to be open to it. After all, it's the finished product that counts, not always how we do it!


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

Knitting is now a craft and should be enjoyed while you are doing it. Too bad it's considered bad manners to tell the old lady to mind 'her bizznes'.
Johnna


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

Bea 465 said:


> Betha said:
> 
> 
> > Please tell me how you "knit backwards" instead of purling -- I hate to purl! I'm right-handed and "throw" the yarn from my right finger over the needle. Have tried the Continental method, a German friend tried to teach me, but I couldn't seem to get the hang of it, the yarn seemed to be going the wrong way and wouldn't hook over the needle so I could pull it through. I'd love to learn that method, though, it seems to be faster than what I do. Are there some tutorials about it? Thanks.
> ...


I can't do it for entire rows; my tension gets all messed up. However, for entrelac and some short row shaping? Perfect!


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

A few pages back on this thread, I thought I had my 'knitting style' all figured out. Not that it matters, as many have said, but I had wanted to know what my particular style was. The videos I looked at clearly showed me that I knit English style, BUT the lady that made the video stated that "throwers" were people that dropped their yarn between stitches, as opposed to keeping it in your right hand with tension on it. So....I thought I was not a thrower. Now that so many others have posted, it would seem that I was wrong about 'throwing' so I went and looked at more videos. This time I found that apparently throwing just refers to the way one wraps their yarn around the needle while knitting English style. EEEGADS!!! I'm not gonna worry about it. I'm sure I could Google it again and find yet another description.

This thread had been one of the most interesting that I have read since joining KP. Very fun to read all the different ways we have of knitting!!


----------



## ann44 (Oct 14, 2011)

I think she is insecure. She needs to know that she's right - and if what she's doing isn't the same as what YOU are doing then she just might be wrong and she can't bear that.


----------



## josephinekiwanuka (Oct 9, 2011)

I am sure she meant well, an 81 year old knows. I have been knitting for almost 40 years but in all those years old ladies helped me a lot. When you are in a good mood try her method you might love it one day. Knitting is a very nice hobby when you learn most methods. Enjoy your knitting.


----------



## Maggie70 (Feb 16, 2011)

I have been knitting for over 70 yrs. and do it the way I was taught by my mother--knit in the back, purl in the front.She was Irish.
Never got a cross stitch. Also learned what they now call "Continental" (?) knitting. So maybe that is what I have been doing all along. Tried putting my kneedle in wrapping the yarn around and pulling it thru 3 steps. Can't do. My way is put the kneedle into the stitch pick up the yarn pull it through--2 steps.


----------



## justmama (Aug 11, 2011)

Who cares which way you knit. If it works for you and you are happy and comfortable and your project works out, isn't that the main thing. You go girl. :roll: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

Barbara, I like your cat...


----------



## deeknit (Nov 26, 2011)

I would continue to knit the way you have been doing it. When somebody saw me knitting they asked what in the world I was doing they never saw anyone knit like that. I am selft taught and my projects come out right so I continue doing it my way. I even taught my sister my way so the two of us have our own special ways. Both of us enjoy doing it our way.


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

I have a German friend that knits beautifully, but, holds her yarn in her left hand and picks it up with the needle instead of throwing the yarn over with her right hand. It's neat to watch and her work is just lovely.


----------



## Holly von Helms (Sep 7, 2011)

You are doing Baltic knitting. You will not get a crossed stitch as long as you continue to knit in the back loop. the only time it will cause you any problem is if a pattern calls for k1b, which is knit one through the back loop. You would then knit it through the front loop to cross it. It gets confusing, but you need to continue to knit the way you learned. Why change now.


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No, you are not 'that wrong'. Your LYS owner is the one who's too old to change her ways or be open-minded enough to admit that there's more than one way to do a thing. It's only recently - with Internet, knitting cruises, and the proliferation of such things as knitting classes, face-to-face knitting groups, and the added mobility of people that more different ways of doing things are being seen/learned about than in previous times.
> 
> My grandmother knew but one way to cast-on, cast-off, knit, and purl. She threw a fit when she caught me (being too lazy to turn the work) knitting backwards instead of purling! She also had never used a knitting pattern; had but three pairs of knitting needles; knew nothing of cables, slip-stitch work, fair isle, intarsia, ... the list goes on! I found someone from another country who taught me another cast-on. I discovered written patterns; a stitch dictionary; and needles and yarns she couldn't even have dreamt of! Then along came the Internet. Now, it's easier than ever to 'cross-polinate' the knitter's bag of tricks/techniques!
> 
> So, if your method of forming a knitted fabric pleases *you*, keep doing it that way and just nod and ignore the well-meaning advice of others. If they butt in unasked ... be as polite or impolite as you wish. Buttinskys get what they deserve! It's _your_ knitting and no one else's business how you do it! )


Halleluiah and Amen to that. I was taught in school how to knit but one way. Can't tell you how many knuckle raps I got for holding the needles or yarn WRONG. Thanks to YouTube I am enjoying knitting MY WAY now.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Sometimes I have followed patterns that say "knit through the back loop". I wonder what you would do with that? Knit through the front loop so as to get the contrast?
I taught my granddaughter to knit, and after a while noticed she was always knitting through the back loop. She was only eight and not to old to change!
Now I am curious to see what always knitting through the back loop would look like and am going to make a swatch to see if there's really any difference. What matters is that you enjoy knitting and like your results!


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Be an individual; knit, crochet and life the way that is best for you.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Just curious (and politely written, so, please read it as such)--why do you think it's in the Phoenix area? My very favorite knitting store, the Needler's Nook just closed, sob sob sob!!!! (But, I did get a smoking deal--over $130 worth of yarn for $46.00). Anyway, I'm having to choose another one. I know there is one in Surprise--wasn't impressed the first couple of times I went in, perhaps it has changed? I sure hope so! I'll give it another chance, but, would like to try a few others if they are within reasonable distance.


----------



## ole chook (May 17, 2011)

There is no right or wrong way to knit.
What works for you is what is right for you.
To anyone who has negative things to say .....
Just tell them it was a 'Design Decision' 
Life would be sooooo dull if we all did it exactly the same way .....
The best thing about 'Handcrafted Textiles' is that youcan give 100 people the same pattern or design to follow and no two will be exactly alike - they are all 'Unique Works of Art' and all are correct and beautiful.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

cdanzinger-If your way works for you and gives you the results you're looking for, why change? Knitting is a craft and you have the right to use artistic license whenever you want. Stick with knitting the way you want.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

cdanzinger said:


> I went to one of LYS and got to talking with 81 yr. old owner. I told her how I knit (which is knitting in the back loop and purl in the front) She informed me that was totally wrong and that I will get a cross stitch two rows up and that I should purl in the back instead. Made mistake of saying that's how I've done it since a little girl and I'm to old to change...well another lecture was in store for me. I did try knitting thru the front on a preemie hat I'm doing and I'll continue but I don't like it and it really slows me down.


I recently decided to learn Continental syle of knitting. Have accomplished that but in watching videos it appears that some people knit just as you have described. Apparently it is the relationship between knit and purl that is important and as long as your method is consistent it shouldnt matter.


----------



## GrannyGoode (Oct 9, 2011)

I've been considering this conversation thread all day long, seriously; and now, eleven pages and eleven hours later, I think I have found a way to say my two cents' worth.

Granny taught me how to knit Continental. When working on straights I knit from the back and purl from the front. When working in-the-round I knit from the front and purl from the front. More intricate patterns called for deliberately-made twisted stitches, adaptations and special techniques. And Granny's word was gospel.

Then I found other knitters' techniques very different from what I had been taught, and marveled at how lovely their work turned out. Maybe once or twice I was told I was knitting incorrectly, but I paid no heed to the nay-sayers. Went right on with cables, Fair Isle and Aran just as I had been taught.

Why is it some folks are unaccepting of others' techniques? What causes them to be dogmatic regarding the craft? Is it PRIDE? Isn't there room enough for all of us at the same table, or within the same circle of chairs? I think so, and I appreciate it when someone takes the time to show me how they do their own work. Even though I retain the ways Granny taught me, I believe there is inherent value in understanding the ways of others. Period.


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

the shop is in the Glendale area.. Thank you all for your kind support. I picked up my knitting last night and said what the hay I'm doing it my way...I went to sit with a woman at 5:00am (she has alzheimers) so her hubby could have surgery.. I was knitting while she was snoozing and I looked at my knitting and reminded my self that while I've been knitting for a long time, I have learned so much in the last couple months.. I love learning new things and I'm not opposed to changing but I'm not going to let someone defeat me.. I was considering joining some of her knitting classes but being a teacher/nurse and dealing with special needs children I do know her approach is not for me.. I'll continue to bugs you ladies and watch all those links and u-tubes... Again thanks and blessings to all of you. Cathy


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

Bea, still think that backwards knitting might not be 
Christian, but went to youtube and seen it.. here is my question.... she does it with the throw method, i do my knitting via contin. so, how do you do it that way..? does anyone know...? i am into sox and with the heel flap you have to do k and p, and i wouldn't mind not turning, but doing it this heathen way... does anyone know how that is done with the contin. method???????


Bea 465 said:


> Betha said:
> 
> 
> > Please tell me how you "knit backwards" instead of purling -- I hate to purl! I'm right-handed and "throw" the yarn from my right finger over the needle. Have tried the Continental method, a German friend tried to teach me, but I couldn't seem to get the hang of it, the yarn seemed to be going the wrong way and wouldn't hook over the needle so I could pull it through. I'd love to learn that method, though, it seems to be faster than what I do. Are there some tutorials about it? Thanks.
> ...


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

cdanzinger said:


> I went to one of LYS and got to talking with 81 yr. old owner. I told her how I knit (which is knitting in the back loop and purl in the front) She informed me that was totally wrong and that I will get a cross stitch two rows up and that I should purl in the back instead. Made mistake of saying that's how I've done it since a little girl and I'm to old to change...well another lecture was in store for me. I did try knitting thru the front on a preemie hat I'm doing and I'll continue but I don't like it and it really slows me down.


I learned a long time ago not to talk about how I knit to a store owner! Have had comments on how nice my projects look, until they find out how I knit and then I get a lecture.


----------



## westpond (Aug 2, 2011)

As I said before, some people should not be dealing with the public!!!


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

cdanzinger said:


> I went to one of LYS and got to talking with 81 yr. old owner. I told her how I knit (which is knitting in the back loop and purl in the front) She informed me that was totally wrong and that I will get a cross stitch two rows up and that I should purl in the back instead. Made mistake of saying that's how I've done it since a little girl and I'm to old to change...well another lecture was in store for me. I did try knitting thru the front on a preemie hat I'm doing and I'll continue but I don't like it and it really slows me down.


 Knit the way that is best for you or we will send the "Crafting Police" after you with a warrant. Ha Ha Bet your fabric matches hers in beauty and she was just jealous you were so talented....Della


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

I've been knitting for about 63 years and have never heard of knitting into the back of the stitch unless the pattern said to...doesn't that make your stitch twisted instead of straight?


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

fran-e said:


> Bea, still think that backwards knitting might not be
> Christian, but went to youtube and seen it.. here is my question.... she does it with the throw method, i do my knitting via contin. so, how do you do it that way..? does anyone know...? i am into sox and with the heel flap you have to do k and p, and i wouldn't mind not turning, but doing it this heathen way... does anyone know how that is done with the contin. method???????
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

I just thought, to bad we can't all get together and walk into her shop and teach her a thing or two!! Course, we couldn't all fit into her shop so maybe best we don't!! LOL


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

I recently decided to learn Continental syle of knitting. Have accomplished that but in watching videos it appears that some people knit just as you have described. Apparently it is the relationship between knit and purl that is important and as long as your method is consistent it shouldnt matter.[/quote]

What you both are describing comes in the way yarn is wrapped arounf the needle while makiing the stith.. clock-wise presents the leg in back and counter-clock-wise presrnts the leg to the front. If you read your stitches as you knit and the fabric is as you want it, don't worry about it, just enjoy your productions and talent....Della


----------



## Della (Jun 17, 2011)

YankeeChick said:


> A few pages back on this thread, I thought I had my 'knitting style' all figured out. Not that it matters, as many have said, but I had wanted to know what my particular style was. The videos I looked at clearly showed me that I knit English style, BUT the lady that made the video stated that "throwers" were people that dropped their yarn between stitches, as opposed to keeping it in your right hand with tension on it. So....I thought I was not a thrower. Now that so many others have posted, it would seem that I was wrong about 'throwing' so I went and looked at more videos. This time I found that apparently throwing just refers to the way one wraps their yarn around the needle while knitting English style. EEEGADS!!! I'm not gonna worry about it. I'm sure I could Google it again and find yet another description.
> 
> Think Flicker....Della


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

I think we can be a little more understanding of a lady who feels that no one respects her knowledge of knitting any more. Rememberm it is a long time ago when she learned to knit and she feels that she should know something. I am in her age bracket, I am still knitting, I have made anythng you can name - coats, dresses, fancy baby shawls, you name it I've made it. I taught myself. I think that lady like me, is tired of being treated like a child. I live alone and do my own thing, and no one can change it.I don't try to help any more either. That part of me has been killed off, because 80 year olds don't know much about anythng - except 80 years of living and learning. Seamus.


----------



## chandler (Oct 18, 2011)

Apparently there is knitting police .....the 81year old owner of that yarn store! LOL. LOL. LOL


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Seamus, there are many of us who appreciate our elders. I am in my sixties now, and several of my dearest friends are in their nineties and they have been some of my greatest teachers. But I have many young friends who come to me for advice and friendship too. We live in a youth crazed society, but the truly wise know their souls are ageless.


----------



## ole chook (May 17, 2011)

joycevv said:


> Seamus, there are many of us who appreciate our elders. I am in my sixties now, and several of my dearest friends are in their nineties and they have been some of my greatest teachers. But I have many young friends who come to me for advice and friendship too. We live in a youth crazed society, but the truly wise know their souls are ageless.


 very true


----------



## SassyToy1 (Mar 31, 2011)

You are actually knitting a technique called combination. You knit 1/2 traditional throwing the yarn and 1/2 continential. I have knitted this way since I was 3 and my Auntie Sally whom I was name after taught. I like the look much better than the flat way others do. Also knit the stitch the way you do the purl stitch is more perdominate.


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

I agree, do what YOU want to do. I've taught myself to knit "English", "Continental", and I'm in the process of learning "Portuguese" knitting. I like learning new methods of knitting, (really ANY new method of needlework!) Each way of knitting has its merits.
I was an Elementary school teacher for a while, and the one thing that really caught my attention when I was taking the education classes is that no two people learn exactly the same way. So taking that thought a little further, no two knitters will knit exactly the same. Even in learning the same method, the tension and execution of the stitches will be different. Jessica Jean has already pointed this out. This was really brought home to me when my mother and I tried to make a crocheted afghan together for my brother-in-law. No matter how carefully we measured the end size of our granny squares, the squares did not look the same. What we ended up doing was splitting the crocheting duties differently. Mom did the squares, and I crocheted them together. The afghan turned out beautifully! So, knit YOUR way, and don't let the LYS owner tell you what to do!!
Shirley


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Sweet cheeeks there are NO set rules on how to knit and hold your needles, wool etc!!!! Allow the 81yr old to go her own way and also go your own! What works for you is perfect! I have no doubt that you have created some absolutely wonderful items and will continue to do so for a long time yet - do not let one old lady upset you so! Hugs from across the pond in the UK just for you xxxxx


cdanzinger said:


> I went to one of LYS and got to talking with 81 yr. old owner. I told her how I knit (which is knitting in the back loop and purl in the front) She informed me that was totally wrong and that I will get a cross stitch two rows up and that I should purl in the back instead. Made mistake of saying that's how I've done it since a little girl and I'm to old to change...well another lecture was in store for me. I did try knitting thru the front on a preemie hat I'm doing and I'll continue but I don't like it and it really slows me down.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

pegged said:


> Keep knitting as you are comfortable. Also lets all show a little compassion for an 81 yr. old who is still running a business. I think it's a bit soon to jump all over someone who probably thought she was helping.


I like your the best of any I've read. Sounds like your heart's in the right place.


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

You are not wrong. I say: knit and let knit.


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

Wally-the-bear said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > No, you are not 'that wrong'. Your LYS owner is the one who's too old to change her ways or be open-minded enough to admit that there's more than one way to do a thing. It's only recently - with Internet, knitting cruises, and the proliferation of such things as knitting classes, face-to-face knitting groups, and the added mobility of people that more different ways of doing things are being seen/learned about than in previous times.
> ...


Show her this.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

ditto mz mom... i jump in sometimes when it would be better to jump out.. prolly this dear soul really thought she was showing love and concern and didn't realize that we are allowed to march to different drummers and still be in the same band. so knit as it works for you and remember some day, you might be 81 and forget that no one rules knitting...but the knitter....hum, what am i talking about...? lol. but you know. compassion, that's all.


mzmom1 said:


> pegged said:
> 
> 
> > Keep knitting as you are comfortable. Also lets all show a little compassion for an 81 yr. old who is still running a business. I think it's a bit soon to jump all over someone who probably thought she was helping.
> ...


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

There is one more thing I'm pretty sure hasn't been mentioned. Some of us are getting Carpal Tunnel Syndrome, some going to have the surgery. It might be of some help to practice a few of the different ways on youtube and be able to switch back and forth from project to project. Might be tough to do, but pain is tough too.


----------



## pegged (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for your comments, I'm not quite 81 but am getting very close. I too know lots of things but seldom share because of the attitudes posted here. So pleased that you have knitted grandly and are living fully. Grace and Peace from a kindred spirit.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Now chandler, that is cute.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Cathy-I know that store owner threw your confidence off a bit but it sounds like you're back on track. Just keep knitting the way you want and all will be well.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

cdanzinger said:


> I went to one of LYS and got to talking with 81 yr. old owner. I told her how I knit (which is knitting in the back loop and purl in the front) She informed me that was totally wrong and that I will get a cross stitch two rows up and that I should purl in the back instead. Made mistake of saying that's how I've done it since a little girl and I'm to old to change...well another lecture was in store for me. I did try knitting thru the front on a preemie hat I'm doing and I'll continue but I don't like it and it really slows me down.


My vote is that you knit the way the works for you. I'm not sure who appointed the LYS owner a knitting police, but it is a non-existent organization. Knitters rock, no matter which technique they use.


----------



## bevqual (May 9, 2011)

cdanzinger said:


> I went to one of LYS and got to talking with 81 yr. old owner. I told her how I knit (which is knitting in the back loop and purl in the front) She informed me that was totally wrong and that I will get a cross stitch two rows up and that I should purl in the back instead. Made mistake of saying that's how I've done it since a little girl and I'm to old to change...well another lecture was in store for me. I did try knitting thru the front on a preemie hat I'm doing and I'll continue but I don't like it and it really slows me down.


I actually saw someone knitting that way last week and I was just about to open my big mouth to 'correct her', when... I looked at it, and it looked just fine and dandy-doodle! So hey, I thought, maybe I should try it on some of my projects 

I am only 53, but we 'older folks' like to see things done the way we are comfortable (like our way IS the only right way!) so we tend to speak up. Just ignore 'advice' like that unless you want to give it a try.  ♥


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

I love all your comments.. This is an awesome site where we can say exactly what's on our minds, but,learn that we are all different, and unique in our own ways.
But , for the most part, compassion for our fellow sisters/brothers rules our minds. That's as it should be.


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

I love that picture. Whoever does the captioning on the photo's in a genius.


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > There are many many ways to knit, but we learned here on the forum this week that there is only One Right Way to hang the laundry out to dry!
> ...


I think I must have missed that thread.. I WISH I could hang laundry out to dry.. not allowed in my subdivision.. stuffy bunch of people.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Murff said:


> As my dear dad used to say, "Be like the Irishman kicked by a jackass. Consider the source and forget it!"


Oh, that's good, I have to borrow that saying. LOLOLOLOL!!!!


----------



## Knitwitch51 (Oct 20, 2011)

seamus said:


> I think we can be a little more understanding of a lady who feels that no one respects her knowledge of knitting any more. Rememberm it is a long time ago when she learned to knit and she feels that she should know something. I am in her age bracket, I am still knitting, I have made anythng you can name - coats, dresses, fancy baby shawls, you name it I've made it. I taught myself. I think that lady like me, is tired of being treated like a child. I live alone and do my own thing, and no one can change it.I don't try to help any more either. That part of me has been killed off, because 80 year olds don't know much about anythng - except 80 years of living and learning. Seamus.


Oh Seamus, that's sad. I really enjoy hearing about all 80-year-olds know, that I never will be able to experience. Maybe I can't totally understand, but I can appreciate. Without the knowledge, sacrifices and commitment you and your fellow octogenarians have willing given to our collective countries ... we wouldn't be here to express our collective opinions. Be gentle with us too, as your shoes are very big to fill. Respect and accommodation is a two way street, wouldn't you agree? If only we took time to realise this more often.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

seamus said:


> I think we can be a little more understanding of a lady who feels that no one respects her knowledge of knitting any more. Rememberm it is a long time ago when she learned to knit and she feels that she should know something. I am in her age bracket, I am still knitting, I have made anythng you can name - coats, dresses, fancy baby shawls, you name it I've made it. I taught myself. I think that lady like me, is tired of being treated like a child. I live alone and do my own thing, and no one can change it.I don't try to help any more either. That part of me has been killed off, because 80 year olds don't know much about anythng - except 80 years of living and learning. Seamus.


I don't think the knitters really think that all 80 year olds are like that poor soul who is just rude. Age has absolutely nothing to do with manners. I feel sorry for anyone who gets hung up on the age thing. I'm not that many years away from 80, myself. But Seamus, let's not get caught up in that same trap by thinking that younger folks don't respect us. I believe that we get back what we send out to others and age is just a number. Let's be happy for all the years we have had and all the lives we have touched. A lot of folks don't reach this age (and some probably shouldn't!)


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

My father taught me to knit his way which worked for him and after 50 years I knit in my own adapted way because it works for me. I see other knitters using techniques I am not familiar with and I always try to not criticize but maybe question about their technique but as I say I knit my way and it works for me so why shouldn't everyone have the same right as I grant myself?

I also crochet in my own way which is different from every how-to book I have seen but again it works for me.


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

Maybe we used the wrong language to tell the lady that however she knits is ok. I think she felt that the older lady was trying to tell her that she wasn't doing it right and she should do it a different way, 
My mom is 97 years old and has lost interest in her crocheting, so, all you 80 year olds, don't quit giving advice or trying to help someone learn another way. God Bless you for even trying and don't quit!! My orders...


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

pegged said:


> Thanks for your comments, I'm not quite 81 but am getting very close. I too know lots of things but seldom share because of the attitudes posted here. So pleased that you have knitted grandly and are living fully. Grace and Peace from a kindred spirit.


I wish you **would** share more often. I bet many of us could benefit from your wisdom. I've just been knitting for a few short years, but am always on the lookout for new techniques. Sometimes it's difficult to say what one is trying to say via the written word... and it's way too easy for offense to be taken when none was intended. I know what you mean though about attittudes and arguments. Takes the fun out of reading the forum.


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

That's how I knit. It's flat on one side and bumpy on the other. Works for me. People have told me that I knit backwards; but, it's flat on one side and bumpy on the other.
Works for me.


----------



## seamus (Dec 15, 2011)

I think I should explain something. I am from England and learned to knit their way. I came here, and what knitting I have done is what I know. It was only by joining this group that I learned that all people don't knit like me. With that point of view, had I met a lady that purls on the back stitch, I also would have thought that she was making a mistake and try to help by telling her she wouldn't twist if she knit the front stitch. I have learned that now, but maybe the lady in the shop hadn't. I was giving her the benefit of the doubt, as it is so easy when trying to help to get it wrong. My feeling is that the best way to handle it is to thank the person, smile, then go home and do whatever it is the way you have always done it So easy to offend people, that is why I don't help now. Regards to all you ladies, may you knit in peace. Sheamus.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Omaj, I love your pic!


----------



## ntompkins (Jan 18, 2012)

That is the way I learned to knit and I once saw a knitting show that stated this is combo knitting and there is nothing wrong with it. You can always tell what you are to do with the next stitch if you have to set your work down. I have also learned that if your pattern states knit TBL you just knit throught the front loop and you get the same effect.


----------



## YankeeChick (Aug 27, 2011)

vpatt said:


> Omaj, I love your pic!


So do I!! Your Mother looks lovely and I do so envy you to still have her with you


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

glacy1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


Our subdivision complained to the board and got the rule changed! we can have the "umbrella" clothesline, we must fold it up when not in use!! Sure worth a try! We used the monitary and saving the planet angle!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

seamus-You make valid points and you have a kind and gracious way of stating your views. I wish I had your grace. Thank you.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

you're wise Seamus, I wish there was a 'like' button.



seamus said:


> I think I should explain something. I am from England and learned to knit their way. I came here, and what knitting I have done is what I know. It was only by joining this group that I learned that all people don't knit like me. With that point of view, had I met a lady that purls on the back stitch, I also would have thought that she was making a mistake and try to help by telling her she wouldn't twist if she knit the front stitch. I have learned that now, but maybe the lady in the shop hadn't. I was giving her the benefit of the doubt, as it is so easy when trying to help to get it wrong. My feeling is that the best way to handle it is to thank the person, smile, then go home and do whatever it is the way you have always done it So easy to offend people, that is why I don't help now. Regards to all you ladies, may you knit in peace. Sheamus.


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

omaj said:


> Maybe we used the wrong language to tell the lady that however she knits is ok. I think she felt that the older lady was trying to tell her that she wasn't doing it right and she should do it a different way,
> My mom is 97 years old and has lost interest in her crocheting, so, all you 80 year olds, don't quit giving advice or trying to help someone learn another way. God Bless you for even trying and don't quit!! My orders...


Lovely ladies. Your mother reminds me of mine! She would be 100 this year. I remember her hands, they were always busy, even tho she was relaxing.


----------



## knittertwo (Feb 6, 2011)

Do it just the way you learned :thumbup:


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

YankeeChick said:


> vpatt said:
> 
> 
> > Omaj, I love your pic!
> ...


I agree, enjoy your mom while you have her. I miss mine so much!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

SueFerns said:


> glacy1 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


That's worth a try.
Gloria


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

It's called "Combination Knitting" among other names and many of us learned to knit that way back in the day. If you google "combination knitting" you will find oodles of websites and youtube videos showing it. I had a LYS owner tell me the same thing as you were told, which just showed her ignorance, not mine! Lol!
Keep knitting the way that makes you happy!!
Vicki


----------



## Grandma Peach (Nov 14, 2011)

Ditto vjh1530 on the comment about the LYS owner.


----------



## rooney48 (Mar 9, 2011)

As a favorite author of mine once said -
don't sweat the small stuff" I hope no one decides to stop shopping at that womans store on account of this.So she's a little set in her ways-no one knows what is going on in the life of this woman-maybe she just needs some patience and kindness.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I lost my mom just a little over a year ago. I miss her so much and when 3 o'clock comes around I often reach for the phone to call her. I called her every day of my married life, from New York, Hawaii even New Zealand. We had a very special bond, she was a great wife, mom and grandmother!


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Juleen-I am so sorry for your loss. My mon is in her nineties and I know she won't be with us much longer. My thoughts are going out to you.


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

Great advice. We should be thankful that someone will take the time to try and help.


----------



## omaj (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks. That was at my Nephew's wedding a few years back. She is 97 now. Mentally good, but, physically not so good. She's worked really hard all her life.


----------



## jrslily (Jan 31, 2011)

I learned to knit in the back stitch and purl in the front. I learned to knit at age 9. I am 70 years old and I still do it that way. I have learned how NOT to twist my stitches, and my knitting is very even. There are so many ways to knit, purl, and hold your yarn. Who says someone's way is WRONG? If it turns out looking nice finished, that is all you have to be concerned about. Relax. The lady helping you was probably told there was only one proper way to do it. Just don't knit around her or tell her how you are doing it.


----------



## Jaki (Apr 5, 2011)

Sweetie - you rock!!!!


jrslily said:


> I learned to knit in the back stitch and purl in the front. I learned to knit at age 9. I am 70 years old and I still do it that way. I have learned how NOT to twist my stitches, and my knitting is very even. There are so many ways to knit, purl, and hold your yarn. Who says someone's way is WRONG? If it turns out looking nice finished, that is all you have to be concerned about. Relax. The lady helping you was probably told there was only one proper way to do it. Just don't knit around her or tell her how you are doing it.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

I don't think I've ever seen anyone knit in the back of a stitch, but if it works for you then I don't have a problem with it!
happy knitting,
V


----------

